# Ferret Suit?



## KeijiAurion (Dec 5, 2008)

So I was thinking of fursuiting at a con (which would probably be the only place I ever wear it >.>;; ) and was looking around--

I can't find a freakin ferret suit D:

Is there a place that makes custom suits? (... Yes. I'm a complete newbie to this thing. I don't even know that bit of information)


----------



## Camisado (Dec 5, 2008)

http://www.beastcub.com/


----------



## Bladespark (Dec 5, 2008)

There are a LOT of people who do custom.    You'll probably want to shop around, and see who has a style and a price that you like.  

I make them, if you want to check out mine, my gallery is here: http://www.sparkcostumes.com/gallery and I'm always happy to talk shop about fursuits!


----------



## KeijiAurion (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks for the links, I'll look into them.

Also, is it possible somehow grip with paws on? Cause I kinda wanna glowstick but that requires grip and a lot of hand and finger manipulation-- I had an idea for a sort of half-paw in which your hand makes up the bottom but I don't know how that'd work >.>


----------



## Wyrdfayth (Dec 6, 2008)

The paws I've seen are usually fine, unless you're looking for a quadsuit. Even then though, you could always carry it in your mouth. xP


----------



## NoxTigress (Dec 15, 2008)

KeijiAurion said:


> So I was thinking of fursuiting at a con (which would probably be the only place I ever wear it >.>;; ) and was looking around--
> 
> I can't find a freakin ferret suit D:
> 
> Is there a place that makes custom suits? (... Yes. I'm a complete newbie to this thing. I don't even know that bit of information)



You could always ask your favorite FW kitty.  At least, if you're willing to wait a bit while I try to figure out all the mechanics of fursuit heads finally...

I've gotta ask though... If you get a ferret fursuit, would that mean I'd have to actually provide that supped up raver ferret ball for you in real life?


----------



## KeijiAurion (Dec 16, 2008)

Wyrdfayth said:


> The paws I've seen are usually fine, unless you're looking for a quadsuit. Even then though, you could always carry it in your mouth. xP



Well yeah, I know they're okay for grip-- but if possible I wanna glowstring too. Which needs like, finger dexterity and loops. But eh, I'll make do with what I got. Always have.

And...

*Glomps the FW kitty*

I didn't know you made suits, D: I might ask you, friendly hook up and all, wink wink nudge nudge.

Hm... it'd be like, one of those Gladiator spheres, but all blinky cool. XD.


----------

